# Today, daArch is my hero!



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

One of the benefits of frequenting this forum is the tips you pick up. daArch shared his tip of placing plastic over wallcovering after sanding and rolling on wallpaper paste or water. It keeps the liquid from evaporating.

Was testing some of the areas this weekend and it was about in the middle range of difficulty of what we normally see.

Today, sanded with 40 grit, rolled on dif gel, placed plastic on the walls and found something else to do. Smoked a cigar, washed a roller sleeve (Couldn't resist NEPS :jester.

Came back an hour or so later and was pulling off some big pieces, much easier than what I tested Sunday. Anyway, manged to get the room stripped and primed today. 

Thanks daArch. :notworthy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The forum is a success! Nathan is going to give me a raise now. 

Always good to learn and implement new techniques from a format like this. :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> One of the benefits of frequenting this forum is the tips you pick up. daArch shared his tip of placing plastic over wallcovering after sanding and rolling on wallpaper paste or water. It keeps the liquid from evaporating.
> 
> Was testing some of the areas this weekend and it was about in the middle range of difficulty of what we normally see.
> 
> ...


And somewhere between washings you had time to call me! Amazing.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> And somewhere between washings you had time to call me! Amazing.


People make time for the important stuff.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You are very welcome Dale,

As we all know, none of us "invent" these things, all I will take credit for is having keyboard diarrhea.

and thanks for posting that.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

HA! Bill made a poop funny!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> HA! Bill made a poop funny!


can't take credit for that phrase, only able to use it with appreciation :notworthy: :thumbup: :notworthy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> HA! Bill made a poop funny!


 
I think that comes from age


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> And somewhere between washings you had time to call me! Amazing.


Only because I can't wash and drive at the same time.




Yet!


----------

